

Be The Best User Of Your Own Product - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/?p=31

======
Creyels
I really couldn't agree more on this topic. In addition, beside the huge
motivational effect of building something useful that you want to have for
yourself, in my experience you´re also automatically making sure that the user
experience is right and you really love the product. So it´s kind of a switch
from "I need to build this for this user-guy to work with" to "I want to craft
this in a way, so I can love it."

Sumup: Being your own user enables you to convert user experience from just
useable to lovable.

~~~
LeonW
Hi Creyels, thanks for your comment.

Yep, it's absolutely this same switch you are describing her towards a "I want
to craft this in a way, so I can love it." and making the bridge from usable
to lovable is exactly my goal.

Glad you liked it :)

